# Brindle Pup ([email protected] 1/2 weeks)



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Sup APBT/AST owners !
And Hello Brindles ! 

I've been lookin' through albums and photos, and I figured I'd add to the list by showin' Diezel off. (Hey, I can stunt with my boy, right?) 

Well here he is in all his glory, rangin' from 4-4 1/2 weeks old.

(I'm bad at resizin' pics, sorry)


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very cute brindle pup!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes adorable. He looks like a fuzzy cuddly little bear!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

omg i love your little brindle baby. he has the cutest innocent face. looking forward to watching him grow


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

very cute pics


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awww such a cutie!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Diezel is way too cute!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's very very very adorable!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Hes soo cute...i want to squish him!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww he looks like a stuffed animal! he is sooo cute!  (im a sucker for brindles too **cough cough**)


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Late thanks to all for the compliments ! Keep an eye out for him this DOTM contest ! LoL.


----------

